# Gunter Schlierkamp Comeback Not Just an Act



## Arnold (May 1, 2010)

Gunter Schlierkamp Comeback Not Just an Act

by Joe Pietaro

There is a former bodybuilder residing in California who walked away from the sport to take up acting. He has a very unique sounding accent and has always been a huge fan favorite. After years of retirement, he has decided to once again don the posing trunks [...]

Read More...


----------



## Curt James (May 1, 2010)

*Gunter Schlierkamp Official Site*






Big Vic and Gunter on stage at the 2005 Mr. Olympia!


----------



## sassy69 (May 1, 2010)

That's quite amazing - he looked normal sized at the 2009 Olympia. Glad to see he's coming back. Toney Freeman made a comeback in his late 30s, so anything is possible!


----------



## fredlabrute (May 1, 2010)

Bodybuilders seems to hit their peaks close to 40 nowadays!


----------



## sassy69 (May 1, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Bodybuilders seems to hit their peaks close to 40 nowadays!




Its a beautiful thing! What other sport can you do that in?  

If you looked at the competitors in the NPC Nationals vs the NPC Masters Nationals, I think you'd find the Nationals kids being put to shame by the decades of muscle maturity on the older folks.


----------



## sassy69 (May 2, 2010)

In honor of Gunther, I'm watching BEERFEST!

Let the games begin!


----------



## Curt James (May 2, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## sassy69 (May 2, 2010)

Epic!


----------



## touseef123 (May 2, 2010)

Its nice..


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 9, 2011)

I love that movie!!! Watched it today


----------



## caaraa (Aug 9, 2011)

Toney Freeman made a comeback in his late 30s, so anything is possible!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 9, 2011)

BOSS!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 9, 2011)

caaraa said:


> Toney Freeman made a comeback in his late 30s, so anything is possible!



WTF is that in your signature?


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 9, 2011)

djlance said:


> boss!



beeffest!


----------

